# Thunder Hills Pit Row



## 69Ed (Jan 23, 2005)

Progress has been made with pit row with the exception of guard rail along the entrance and exit and some other details. We have 7 pit bays and a control tower. Corrugated steel roofing, and structure to support overhead lighting, which hasn't been incorporated yet. 

I'll post some better pictures in a few days in my gallery. 

Ed


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

VERY nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Awesome row Ed...almost wants me to get mine started.. But Guess who piled BOXES on my track again last night?


Dave


----------



## Tycoarm (Jan 7, 2006)

Oh man that looks so awesome, Nice job :thumbsup:.


----------

